
Darpa SyNAPSE Program (2013) - rocky1138
http://www.artificialbrains.com/darpa-synapse-program
======
mindcrime
The site is returning an error "This application is temporarily over its
serving quota. Please try again later.", but here's a cached version and some
other links:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:kOJQO0i...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:kOJQO0iElAwJ:www.artificialbrains.com/darpa-
synapse-program&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

[http://www.darpa.mil/program/systems-of-neuromorphic-
adaptiv...](http://www.darpa.mil/program/systems-of-neuromorphic-adaptive-
plastic-scalable-electronics)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SyNAPSE](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SyNAPSE)

